# Duncon Akita



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

this is B's bike the DunconUSA distributer 5"+ of travel super thick swingarm and a pretty agile geometry for 4x or just jump around in your favorite bikepark. :thumbsup:


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

pvflyer said:


> this is B's bike the DunconUSA distributer 5"+ of travel super thick swingarm and a pretty agile geometry for 4x or just jump around in your favorite bikepark. :thumbsup:


Bike looks good , thanks for posting the pic's !!!

That thing looks liek it will flat out kill any 4x course !!!

Akaita's are great dogs too , loved mine !!!
Great name BTW!!!

( edited due to me being an ass )


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

Nemesis Project........what kind of name is that?

I want to ride something with a real name

Oh Yea This is what I'm talking about ut:

Edit: Well I forgot that *that* word is not allowed. So here is a like to their site. look at the name of the first bike and my post will make a little more sense.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

cool lookign bike. how much does it weigh


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

the bike sure does looknice


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

Pretty much all of their bikes look really nice.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

coldsteele said:


> Nemesis Project........what kind of name is that?
> 
> I want to ride someting with a real name .... like what C O C K ???
> 
> Oh Yea This is what I'm talking about ut:


NEMESIS : The righteous infliction of retribution personified in this case by the perfect freestyle MTB ... the Nemesis Project

Nemesis Project: originally used as a code name for a late 50's top secret military airplane program .

The Duncon looks to be a decent bike , and I do like their marketing .. bikes names after roosters and the most loyal and amazingly beautiful dogs on the planet .. the Akita !!

BTW: the bike above looks really good ... I was jsut being an ass earlier !:madman: 
Don't mind me .....


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> NEMESIS : The righteous infliction of retribution personified in this case by the perfect freestyle MTB ... the Nemesis Project
> 
> Nemesis Project: originally used as a code name for a late 50's top secret military airplane program .
> 
> ...


Oops forgot to include the 'sarcastic remark' tag.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Looking good. What size is that? Looks kinda small/short even for a slalom rig.

It looks very similar in design to the Nicolai UFO....


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> NEMESIS : The righteous infliction of retribution personified in this case by the perfect freestyle MTB ... the Nemesis Project
> 
> Nemesis Project: originally used as a code name for a late 50's top secret military airplane program .
> 
> ...


i always thought u got your name from resident evil. u knwo that monster thhign that is named project nemesis i thought u just put your own twist on it.boy was i wrong haha


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i want a duncon *****. why did they change the name from cock to cocker...


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

Nice Snatch quote.

"personified by an 'arrible cant"


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

thats tats and butter :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I like it a lot, nice grip-pedal combo...

High BB, I think that beast could huck real good...


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Very cool looking bikes. I drooling over the Tosa Inu..........tryin to find some kind of price now


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

scabrider said:


> i want a duncon *****. why did they change the name from cock to cocker...


 Cause market reason, can you imagine a Mother calling for a frame, for her son and asking for a black cock frame or a pink ***** AKA ( XXX ) for the North America market,
Tosa-Uno frame goes for $1399.99 U.S , should be no problem to find a frame available!
Akita on the pix size 14". weight 35.8lbs, frame price $1100.00 U.S.

Regards


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> NEMESIS : The righteous infliction of retribution personified in this case by the perfect freestyle MTB ... the Nemesis Project
> 
> Nemesis Project: originally used as a code name for a late 50's top secret military airplane program .
> 
> ...


:nono: now don't get defensive:nono: :nono:


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

i wanna see it with 26 in wheels


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

pvflyer said:


> Cause market reason, can you imagine a Mother calling for a frame, for her son and asking for a black cock frame or a pink ***** AKA ( XXX ) for the North America market,
> Tosa-Uno frame goes for $1399.99 U.S , should be no problem to find a frame available!
> Akita on the pix size 14". weight 35.8lbs, frame price $1100.00 U.S.
> 
> Regards


yeah, after some net research it turns out that the frames are distributed by beyondbikes.com

I think the Tosa Inu went for 1299. I like the frame adn the price but I'm hesistent to get a foreign bike.....warranty could be tricky


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

that thing would be sweet with 26" wheels and a fork that is shorter than an '05 66...


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


> yeah, after some net research it turns out that the frames are distributed by beyondbikes.com
> 
> I think the Tosa Inu went for 1299. I like the frame adn the price but I'm hesistent to get a foreign bike.....warranty could be tricky


 Warranty...

yeah, i guess it can be? I bought a Tosa, it sims to be a well design frame also i email Dominic from Duncon it self, with questions and he reply right way, also Brian the U.S ditributer, sims to be one stand out guy, but again time will tell! 
And yes the Akita would look much better with 26"s on it and a nice 150mm fork, but the cool thing about that bike is how versatile it's, 24"or 26"s wheels, 4" to 5"+ of travel, 130mm forks or 170mm, and trust me the raw finish looks great:thumbsup: :thumbsup: , that's going to be my wife next bike.

Regards


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

that pivot sure does look awefully small for the frames intended purpose....


----------



## vexhex (Sep 18, 2005)

*what peddles are those?*



pvflyer said:


> this is B's bike the DunconUSA distributer 5"+ of travel super thick swingarm and a pretty agile geometry for 4x or just jump around in your favorite bikepark. :thumbsup:


what peddles are those? they are lookin real sweet!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

vexhex said:


> what peddles are those? they are lookin real sweet!


 AtomLab, pedals,stems, handlebar, wheels, saddle.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

pvflyer said:


> Warranty...
> 
> yeah, i guess it can be? I bought a Tosa, it sims to be a well design frame also i email Dominic from Duncon it self, with questions and he reply right way, also Brian the U.S ditributer, sims to be one stand out guy, but again time will tell!
> And yes the Akita would look much better with 26"s on it and a nice 150mm fork, but the cool thing about that bike is how versatile it's, 24"or 26"s wheels, 4" to 5"+ of travel, 130mm forks or 170mm, and trust me the raw finish looks great:thumbsup: :thumbsup: , that's going to be my wife next bike.
> ...


cool, thanks for the info. what do you think of the bike so far??


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


> cool, thanks for the info. what do you think of the bike so far??


 The frame looks really good, i have got a pix of it some were in here, i'm still waiting for some 07 parts not available yet so i might have to change my mind and get something available right now and just go ride, just kidding! My Tosa should be ready in a week or so i'll post some pix when i'm done and a little review.


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

*Mystery solved....*

Apparently some of the frame manufacturing was contracted to same company by both brands, thus the similarities. The geos are different between the 2 final versions. Matador is for 4X/Dj/Slopestyle, the Duncon is for freestyle.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

dv8cam said:


> Yep, that is pretty much a rip of my frame, the Soul Cycles Matador, down to the 24/26" wheel choices & the removable brake bosses. Funny thing is they ripped off the proto without making the changes needed. The geo they copied is off! Wait until the Duncan owners try to change the the travel length. Idiots!


Ha, I can't believe they are not getting sued (yet) over the Tosa...


----------



## LooK OuT! (Aug 25, 2006)

dv8cam, one question - how old is Matador and when you have 1st time published its pictures?



> Ha, I can't believe they are not getting sued (yet) over the Tosa...


Sued for what?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

wow that bike is SICK


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that looks clean


----------



## Pablo_Diablo (Oct 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by dv8cam:
_Yep, that is pretty much a rip of my frame, the Soul Cycles Matador, down to the 24/26" wheel choices & the removable brake bosses. Funny thing is they ripped off the proto without making the changes needed. The geo they copied is off! Wait until the Duncan owners try to change the the travel length. Idiots!_

I used to ride the Akita frame - I bought it at the beginning of 2005, so how can you say that it's a rip-off if on the Soul Bikes website it's still being called a prototype? I'd say it's the other way round...


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

I say they ripped off Nicolai...looks very similar to the UFO


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

*Mystery solved*

:nono: :nono: The Soul design is wayyyyy older than 2005.

See post below.


----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

That thing is f'ing sick


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, was looking at these a little bit on pricepoint just a bit ago... don't think I'd drop the coinage on one, but it's nice to see some more options hitting out there. 

I agree it should have 26'ers and a lower a2c fork. interesting painted front rotor too. Not a fan of the trailpimp pedals.

Why is it that DunCon is naming all of their new frames after Japanese dogs?


----------



## LooK OuT! (Aug 25, 2006)

Japanese? Akita and Tosa Inu - I thnik that's all. The rest of 'dogs' - Cane Corso, Presa Canario, Pitbull, Amstaff - are not Japanese at all... I think it's coincidence 

But I agree, they should name at least one of their frames like Polish Lowland
Sheepdog. Nice, long name, isn't it?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

LooK OuT! said:


> Japanese? Akita and Tosa Inu - I thnik that's all. The rest of 'dogs' - Cane Corso, Presa Canario, Pitbull, Amstaff - are not Japanese at all... I think it's coincidence
> 
> But I agree, they should name at least one of their frames like Polish Lowland
> Sheepdog. Nice, long name, isn't it?


oh gotcha, yeah, my bad. I just looked at their website for the full line-up after writing that. Didn't know they had that many frames actually, but seems the only ones I'm hearing of lately are the Tosa Inu (most popular it seems) and now the Akita... yeah, just coincidence apparantly.

yeah, now I see they renamed the cock to cocker as well, but they don't have a picture of a cocker spaniel, hahaha, tooo weaksauce! so they stick with a picture of a rooster.


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

*......................*

......


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

pvflyer said:


> AtomLab, pedals,stems, handlebar, wheels, saddle.


SDG saddle.

nice bike though, fork and wheels kill it though.


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

*Soul Cycles Posting...*

Soul Cycles website posting

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just posted on ridesoul.com:

"The Matador 4X/DJ frame has completed production and will be ready for sale by early January. The estimated final price will be between $800-$1000 without a shock. Buyers will have the choice of adding a number of shocks to their order. View the finished product here 1 2 3 4 5. 
Special thanks to all those who participated in the design and production of this frame.
* Factory Rider Alejandro (Concept And Geometry)
* Manitou Suspension Engineer Jose (Suspension Analysis)
* Drafting Engineer Nicky (Dropout & Swingarm Design)
* Production Engineer Strong (Dealing With Our Constant Revisions) 
* All The Testers 
Recently we have received comments in our email box stating the rear end appears similar to another frame. We typically do not bother with internet rumors, but felt this issue needed addressing due to a number of grossly incorrect statements. 
Most of our projects involve a number of engineers and production staff who do not necessarily work for us full time. In the case of the Matador the dropouts and a SIMILAR swingarm ended up on another European company's frame. To clarify, these are the EXACT SAME dropouts, but the swingarm and rear end is a different story. The dropout/swingarm engineer had no obligation to license the dropouts and swingarm concept to us exclusively and allowed the use of the dropouts and a similar swingarm in another European company's frame. The swingarm and rear end may appear similar, but are completely different. The Matador's swingarm is COMPLETELY CUSTOM machined and contains the following, slip fit bearings, a machined bolt on chainstay support, scissor link, and single position shock mount for starters. This swingarm was designed to achieve the specific bearing to shock mount length needed for our idea of an ideal leverage ratio. The Matador is a CUSTOM DESIGNED frame and in no way shape or form an OEM cookie cutter design. Unfortunately due to the fact the dropouts were used in another frame and a similar swingarm ended up on another frame comparisons have been made. " - Soul Cycles

www.ridesoul.com has pics of the final frame


----------



## yoonior (Jan 26, 2004)

davec113 said:


> Ha, I can't believe they are not getting sued (yet) over the Tosa...


Tosa Inu (and similiar Cane Corso) are supposed to be flagship freeride frames for Duncon. They are hitting US/European markets with those fullys as next "bestsellers" after their hardtail lineup.
Is TosaI or CaneC infringning some other companies patents?


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

I might have to get a new frame soon OMFG


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

yoonior said:


> Tosa Inu (and similiar Cane Corso) are supposed to be flagship freeride frames for Duncon. They are hitting US/European markets with those fullys as next "bestsellers" after their hardtail lineup.
> Is TosaI or CaneC infringning some other companies patents?


Duncon is NOT supposed to be selling their Akitas in the US, but I am not sure about their other frames. Pricepoint is doing some fishy stuff. Look at their Sette hardtail frame - it looks a lot like the Soul Loki, doesn't it?


----------



## LooK OuT! (Aug 25, 2006)

dv8cam said:


> Duncon is NOT supposed to be selling their Akitas in the US, but I am not sure about their other frames. Pricepoint is doing some fishy stuff. Look at their Sette hardtail frame - it looks a lot like the Soul Loki, doesn't it?


You sound like a Soul Cycles PR manager, really. Situation is clear: DC released their Akita over a year ago, Soul Cycles Matador is still in pre-production stage or just after a prototype stadium. WTF? Some kind of back-timing or what? It's like telling everyone around, that George W. Bush was before Bill Clit'on :? I'd say that Akita is similar to Nicolai Ufo, but surely not to Matador.


----------



## C.R.S. (Dec 1, 2006)

I do not get it. I do not know both companies very well- Soul Cycles and Duncon. But what is the discussion about ? IF Akita is on market since 2005 and matador has just been released so it is logical who was first. Maybe if it isn't such a big deal: person called Nick (guy who designed those parts) should write by himself: "it was my design for soul cycles and DC bought it for me AFTER I have sold it to Soul Cycles:. And why do You say that Akita shouldn't be sold on US market if Matador officialy wrote on their web page "The dropout/swingarm engineer had no obligation to license the dropouts and swingarm concept to us exclusively". Even if Duncon USED Soul design it is not forbidden becouse Soul didn't patented it. Simple. And personally I would rather belive that first was DC and then Soul, of course Soul might have had their prototypes in 2003 as well as DC theirs in 1999. And this discussion is pointless: both of those companies should clarify it by themselves I think.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

dv8cam said:


> Duncon is NOT supposed to be selling their Akitas in the US, but I am not sure about their other frames. Pricepoint is doing some fishy stuff. Look at their Sette hardtail frame - it looks a lot like the Soul Loki, doesn't it?


    ..............looks like you have no idea off what you are talking about!! Don't pass info that you don't know anything about it :madman: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

I think I know a bit more about the frame I designed than you guys, sorry. Read the post from the site.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

dv8cam said:


> I think I know a bit more about the frame I designed than you guys, sorry. Read the post from the site.


 LOL...................... frame is just a single pivot so why it shouldn't being sold in the U.S when there are so many others single pivot frames that looks just like the same and as hard tail frames goes they all look like . You are making a fool of your self, how many times have you contradict your self on this thread know?

Regards


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

:madman: 

You don't know what you are talking about. I'm done arguing, knock yourselves out buying & riding whatever you choose.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

looks just like this one to me...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Frankenschwinn said:


> looks just like this one to me...


I like this one with the scissor link better....


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Frankenschwinn said:


> looks just like this one to me...


 Chadd is that you,Nice frame can you elaborate more on it?

Regards


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

pvflyer said:


> Chadd is that you,Nice frame can you elaborate more on it?
> 
> Regards


No not Chad or affiliated in any way with SC except I have a Loki and a Roscoe. The Akita looks good though. There is some info on ridesoul.com about this frame and the similarities/differences with the rear triangle on the Akita (Akita is not named). If Akita is half as good to deal with as Chad and SC then I would have one. I will probably end up with a Matador though since i have some amount of loyalty to the SC crew


----------



## LooK OuT! (Aug 25, 2006)

I think what we write here is useless. Leave that problem to the interested companies. It's none of our bussiness. 

What I can say about Soul Cycles is that scissor link looks quite interesting, but I know AKita as a frame with one of the stiffest rear triangle. No need for scissor link, but it looks cool anyways.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Frankenschwinn said:


> No not Chad or affiliated in any way with SC except I have a Loki and a Roscoe. The Akita looks good though. There is some info on ridesoul.com about this frame and the similarities/differences with the rear triangle on the Akita (Akita is not named). If Akita is half as good to deal with as Chad and SC then I would have one. I will probably end up with a Matador though since i have some amount of loyalty to the SC crew


 Thanks.


----------

